# The worst day of my life...



## CQB (May 19, 2014)

...is now a tourist attraction. 
So profoundly moving. 
*"Nearly 13 years after my sister’s death, a reluctant Sunday visit to the 9/11 Memorial Museum, where public spectacle and private grief have a permanent home together."
*
http://www.buzzfeed.com/stevekandel...-is-now-new-yorks-hottest-tourist-at?s=mobile


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2014)

Crappy day for many, can not imagine losing a family member.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2014)

I worked in the Financial District for a while...  I had to walk through (WTC Subway stop) or around 'the hole'...   And now they've slicked it up to this?  WOW.


----------



## CQB (May 20, 2014)

I know, it's hard to fathom. Entry price and gift shop. There's no emoticon for how I feel about that.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 20, 2014)

Arizona memorial's free.


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2014)

I went to a memorial service at the WTC site with one of the rescue workers (an absent member of SS) he was turned away from the service because he wasn't family of the fallen. The service is a fucking political disgrace IMO. Add to that the "Truthers" picketing the site telling all that pass that "Bush did it"... I won't go to another.



Ranger Psych said:


> Arizona memorial's free.



I could be wrong, but I thought I had to pay to get into that   It's also full of giggling Japanese tourists...

I should add that the WTC memorial is free. I haven't been to the museum.


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> I went to a memorial service at the WTC site with one of the rescue workers (an absent member of SS) he was turned away from the service because he wasn't family of the fallen. The service is a fucking political disgrace IMO. Add to that the "Truthers" picketing the site telling all that pass that "Bush did it"... I won't go to another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother reminded the giggling tourists that Hiroshima and Nagasaki were the end result, they stopped giggling.


----------



## medicchick (May 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I had to pay to get into that   It's also full of giggling Japanese tourists...



Nope, it's free
http://www.pearlharborhistoricsites.org/plan-your-visit



> Admission to _Arizona_ Memorial is free. The entire program lasts an hour and 15 minutes and includes a 23-minute documentary on the history of Pearl Harbor and a short boat ride to and from the memorial.



as is the entire Pear Harbor Visitors Center

http://www.nps.gov/valr/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm


> The Pearl Harbor Visitor Center has an average of 2,000 first-come/ first-serve tickets available each day. Tickets are free and the Visitor Center opens at 7:00 a.m. If you arrive early enough to secure your own tickets, you may have a few hours to wait before your tour.



Other Pearl Harbor historical sites charge a fee but not the Arizona.


----------



## pardus (May 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> My brother reminded the giggling tourists that Hiroshima and Nagasaki were the end result, they stopped giggling.



I just threatened and abused them.



medicchick said:


> Nope, it's free
> http://www.pearlharborhistoricsites.org/plan-your-visit
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I wasn't quite sure. I went through some kind of check in thingy I thought... but I don't really remember that part.


----------



## CQB (May 21, 2014)

Westfield, huh...


----------

